# Staff Promotions



## Krummhorn

We are pleased to announce the following internal staff promotions:

Rojo has been promoted to Assistant Administrator

- and -

Jhar26 has been promoted to Super Moderator

Because of this forum's success and growth, we have decided to add additional moderation staff, and will be announcing those promotions in the near future.

Please join us in congratulating Robin and Gaston as they embark in their new capacities.


----------



## samurai

@ Rojo and Jhar26, Congratulations to both of you. Thank you for a job well done and all the time and effort that must entail.
I know I am not alone when I express my gratitude and respect for all the hard work that you have put into making sure that this wonderful Forum continues to run smoothly and to maintain its high standards of discourse.

THANK YOU :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

_Jhar26_, your main interests are not mine, so I hardly know you.

_Rojo_, You must be very efficient, because I was unaware of your existence.

Congratulations to both of you. I'm not sure that congratulations are the right thing though (the part of the job ordinary members can see reminds me of refereeing a ballgame, only with more time to get it right), so I'll add thanks for accepting the load.

Tote that bale.

:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva

Rojo and Jhar26, congratulations, and it is a continuous pleasure to work with you and learn from you.:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Congratulations to both. I don't know Rojo but that only means I don't stray far from my comfort zone. Jhar26 I do know & have great respect for. 

And I'm grateful for all the hard work all you guys do.


----------



## Aksel

Yaaaaaay!
Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## Elgarian

Krummhorn said:


> Rojo has been promoted to Assistant Administrator


Hoorah!



> Jhar26 has been promoted to Super Moderator


I thought he was a super moderator already.


----------



## rojo

Aw, thanks guys. 

True Hilltroll72 and sospiro, I don't post much these days, but I still read a lot. I think I could be termed a 'veteran' of these boards, perhaps.


----------



## kv466

Congrats, Red!


----------



## science

Well, I'm late to this party, but congrats to all!


----------



## GoneBaroque

Congratulations to you both.


----------

